# Größe bei eingefügten Bilder ändern



## verbatim (9. Mai 2004)

Also ich möchte ein Bild das ich in ein anderes eingefügt hab größer ziehen. Wie macht man sowas?


----------



## calimera (9. Mai 2004)

Hi!
Am einfachsten geht es wenn Du die Ebene anwählst auf der das Bild liegt und dann STRG+T...

mit der Shift-Taste skalierst Du proportional.
(Das Bild wird natürlich pixelig wenn Du es skalierst...)
LG


----------

